# Typical cost for spay?



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We are getting a group of rescues shipped to us, probably early this next week. The normal vet we use is quite good... but will break the bank if we were to show up with 5 dogs needing spay. I honestly have not done this enough to have a good feeling what is a good price and what is on the high side. I'm wondering for those of you which have had a dog spayed recently, if you could tell me how much you paid which will help me better evaluate what I should be trying to find.

Thanks


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Steve ~

How old are they?

A few months ago, senior Sassy had a spay, dental, tumor removal, complete senior blood work,
and pain meds. This cost rescue $286.

My vet is a huge fan of rescue. He left out many charges. 

I do know this would have cost us MUCH more. 

I am sooo fortunate to have Dr. Greek. 

I will contact him. Perhaps he knows a vet, in your area, who cares as much.

It may be a couple days, but I'll let you know.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Karli was spayed last May. Here's a breakdown of her charges:

Ovariohysterectomy $103.90
Laser Surgery Option (so she would heal quicker) $55.60
Isoflurane (Anesthesia) $55.60
Torbutrol (Pain Med.) $20.45
Basic Pre-Surgery Lab Profile $56.68
Microchip $65.26

Total: $358.05 with microchip



Joy


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Kadie was spayed 2 months ago and her bill came up to $440. And that was AFTER getting a 20% discount because I took her in on a designated spaying day. The $440 only included anything to do with the actual spay. (no tooth pulling, microchip, etc).
But I think my vet's costs are on the high side.....


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't remember the exact cost but I remember it was a tad bit less than $300.00 and it included the microchip, pain meds, IV, a few teeth removed and *no* blood work.


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

Sophie was spayed on Feb. 4th this year at 5 months old. Here is a breakdown of the bill.

Ovariohysterectomy $65.00 
Anesethesia $40.00 
Antiobiotics $7.50
Micro Chip $60.00
________________________
Total $172.50

He also pulled a few baby teeth, but no charge was added for that.

We are in Quartzsite, AZ with a wonderful vet that practices here year round. He is a very caring person who is semi-retired and loves these little ones.

Sherry


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

$300-400. 

Many vets will work with you on rescues (especially if you are doing multiple dogs). The other thing to do is talk to the local shelters about getting spay vouchers. Many places also have low-cost spay/neuter in conjunction with shelters (here it is called Rover and they are mobile).


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Steve,

My vet in Sedona said $150 - $180 for Carly's spay, and, as a curiosity when I called your vet in Scottsdale, sometime ago, to clarify something about Carly's shots, I aksed them how much they charge. They said $400 - $600 and when I said 'wow, that so much more than I was quoted in Sedona' they replied that she might need fluids etc. I'm all for doing everything that is needed during surgery, but at $420 for fluids, they'd better be gold!

I guess Scottsdale is an expensive place so therefor the cost on veterinary care is higher.

Do you want to take a long drive with lots of dogs? I might be able to help out somehow.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't know the break down of the bill.. but Zoey's spay last Monday was $120.. and this is in LA ... Lower Alabama that is...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Hi Steve,
> 
> My vet in Sedona said $150 - $180 for Carly's spay, and, as a curiosity when I called your vet in Scottsdale, sometime ago, to clarify something about Carly's shots, I aksed them how much they charge. They said $400 - $600 and when I said 'wow, that so much more than I was quoted in Sedona' they replied that she might need fluids etc. I'm all for doing everything that is needed during surgery, but at $420 for fluids, they'd better be gold!
> 
> ...


Yea, you have got that right Lynn. Mary has said that the vet bills here are the most expensive she has seen from around the country.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> $300-400.
> 
> Many vets will work with you on rescues (especially if you are doing multiple dogs). The other thing to do is talk to the local shelters about getting spay vouchers. Many places also have low-cost spay/neuter in conjunction with shelters (here it is called Rover and they are mobile).[/B]


We have tried that ... and we were basically told we needed to go someplace else if that is how we felt... :angry:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Kadie was spayed 2 months ago and her bill came up to $440. And that was AFTER getting a 20% discount because I took her in on a designated spaying day. The $440 only included anything to do with the actual spay. (no tooth pulling, microchip, etc).
> But I think my vet's costs are on the high side.....[/B]


Sorry, welcome to Boca Raton. B) I have been wondering what the new spay/neuter law will do in Palm Beach to the cost of this.

Melanie


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

If it's a rescue I'm sure they will work with you. 

Just to give you an idea of how insane NYC prices are I will tell you what we paid for Moxie's neuter.

To neuter, do bloodwork, IV anestheia, Keep for 1 night, Home again Micro chip inserted. and get 10 teeth pulled. 2 medications to being home ( tramadol and flagyl) , medications while at vet, 1 tube of nutrical and 3 cans of IAMs low residue it cost us a whopping $738.00! And that was reduced from around $970.00. The vet gives me a discount because he is a friend of mine.

Just the neuter alone _without_ the anesthesia, blood work etc. with discount is 325.00, the dental is another 78.00 the home again was 79.00, the medications cost close to 60.00, plus another 60.00 for medications given while at the vet. 

It's insane. I look at prices around the country and I'm shocked how inexpensive it is. Insurance for us never pays because they pay nothing. It's never based on our prices. Very expensive to raise skinkids and furkids in Manhattan!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Steve, have you talked to the vets you have used and expalin the situation of rescues and multiples?

I know our vet is great about 'helping' rescues and giving considerable discounts even for one. I know I even get a disciunt just for my own little squirts when I take them both the same day.

I assume the little ones will get the pre-op blood work as well? ( which of course will add to the bill) here a CBC and CHEM is about $78-86 ( I just had both panel done for Naddie and Quincy and by their names were one for $78- superchem the other $86-superchem/CBC but they both had both)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Some vets cannot afford to "work with you" or they have a rule of no to everyone because it gets you into trouble if you work with one rescue and not with others. Talk to your local shelters and all breed rescues.


----------



## Luna'sMum (Mar 10, 2008)

I just had Luna spayed on Tuesday. The total vet bill was $137.00. $100 for the spay, $20 for the pain shot for controlling the pain at home and $17 for her booster immunizations.

Prices vary around her and some vets cost twice as much and there is one cheaper. I took my cats to the most inexpensive one but wasn't happy with his bed side manner. My new vet is about 5 mins away and very reasonable. I'm in Utah BTW.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I am just totally floored at the variation in costs from around the country...


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna's spay cost about $350 Australian Dollars and $50 for the pre-surgery blood test


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> I am just totally floored at the variation in costs from around the country...[/B]



I was just thinking the same thing! It costs between $250 and $350 around here.

Maybe you could call around to different vets and talk with them about this - the rescue pays for these procedures,don't they? When I adopted Tinker, the amount I paid ($400), then on top of that I paid the driver another $125 for transport. 

The past few adoptions I knew of, the pets were spayed/neutered right before going to their new home which made me believe the adoption fee paid for the operation.

I hope you're not really listening to me (no one else does) cause I'm just thinking out loud here... :blush:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

My vet charges $400 plus bloodwork :w00t: But I love my vet :wub:


----------



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

> If it's a rescue I'm sure they will work with you.
> 
> Just to give you an idea of how insane NYC prices are I will tell you what we paid for Moxie's neuter.
> 
> ...



Insane doesn't even describe it! Cora just got spayed today and I almost had a heart attack. When I called around prior to scheduling her, the estimates were $300-500. But nobody told me that only included the SPAY and not the pre bloodwork, anesthesia, and so on. THE TOTAL BILL WAS *979. DOLLARS AND CHANGE* (no microchip) :new_shocked: :smheat: :smpullhair: :smcry: I Couldn't believe how expensive it is now. NY ...NY.... take all my money lol Lucky you got a discount.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

> I just had Luna spayed on Tuesday. The total vet bill was $137.00. $100 for the spay, $20 for the pain shot for controlling the pain at home and $17 for her booster immunizations.
> I'm in Utah BTW.[/B]


Looks like you guys need to road trip to Utah! 

Josie's spay was about $200 I think. In Nebraska, which is really far from anywhere.


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm in Austin, TX and I went to a non-profit place -- Animal Trustees of Austin -- to get Tesla neutered. I read many many reviews on them and they were highly recommended. The total cost for the neutering, heartworm antigen test, city registration, microchip, and pain meds was $99.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I know that around here the local shelters have vets that volunteer their time to do it for free. The local fire department hosts it, and that is actually where the surgeries are done. I have not checked for prices yet as I want to wait until my babies are 1 year old. I know that my vet is willing to do it at 6 months, I also know that many recommend that it be done early, but after the research that I did on it I prefer that it is done after 1 yr at the minimum.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

here is a list of vets and clinics in az that do no or low cost spays, I hope this will help you



ARIZONA

Discount Spay/Neuter
Gilbert, AZ
480-545-7729
Pet cats and feral cats. No appointments necessary for ferals.
S/N Clinic
Mesa AZ
480-633-1734


Spay Neuter Clinic
Tempe AZ
480-829-1002

Pet Pride of Arizona (cats only)
Scottsdale AZ
480-829-2444

Burke Vet Hospital
Tempe AZ
480-838-2020
Need to be refered by AAWL, humane society, or Pet Pride.

Aztec Animal Hospital
Scottsdale AZ
480-945-8671

Aloha Animal Hospital
Scottsdale AZ
480-949-8362

Humane Society of Santa Cruz County
Nogales AZ
520-287-5654
For feral and pet cats.

Good Samaritan Program
Tucson, AZ
520-325-1055
Free spay/neuter for pets of qualified low income residents.

Humane Society of Tucson
Low cost spay/neuter clinic
3450 North Kelvin Blvd
Tucson, AZ 85716
520-321-3704

Spay/Neuter Hotline of Arizona
Pima County
520-624-7729

Animal Crusaders of Arizona, Inc.
PO Box 31586
Tucson, AZ 85751
520-798-6451
Low cost spay/neuter for animals of low income people and for rescued animals.

Animal Defense League of AZ
Spay/Neuter Hotline
602-265-7729 Maricopa

Van Aken Pet Hospital
Phoenix, AZ
602-278-6632

Maricopa Count Animal Control Services
City of Phoenix S/N Program
602-506-3471
Low income people may qualify for free or very low cost spay/neuter services for their pets.

North Phoenix S and N Clinic
1610 E Bell Rd Suite 108 Phoenix AZ 85022
602-787-4240

S/N Clinic
Phoenix AZ
602-863-0116
602-846-3979

Spay and Neuter Assistance Program 
(S.N.A.P. Clinic) 
1812 West Bell Road 
Phoenix, AZ 
602-942-7283 
Low cost s/n for every one. Also low cost vaccination clinics held twice a month.

HALO Animal Rescue
Phoenix AZ
602-971-9222
web: www.halorescue.org

Spay/Neuter Hotline of Arizona
Graham County
928-428-6558


Spay/Neuter Hotline of Arizona
Yavapai County
928-541-1356

East County Animal Guardian Angels Inc
Wellton AZ
928-785-3242


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Both mine were neutered/spayed, pain meds and final puppy shots for less than $100 total for each individually. There is no way I could or would pay some of these quotes above.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Just had Tyson spayed a week ago and it was $280.00. This included $40 for blood work and $25 for microchipping.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I had Gucci set up with my original vet for her spay. The fee was:
$170 surgery
$51 bloodwork (optional)
$38 microchip (optional)
$27 teeth extraction 
My issue with this vet was that they want to keep her overnight, yet noone is going to be there with her. 

Since they didn't offer TF rabies shots, I ended up going to another vet to get it. They told me they DON'T keep the pups overnight, so I asked for their fees. They were a bit higher. I don't have the exact breakdown, but for surgery, bloodwork, microchip, and teeth, it is $325. I feel more comfortable with this vet, so I think I am going to have to just pay the extra money. AND they are doing it on a Friday, so I have the weekend home with her. The other place only did Thursdays. 
But, that's the fees I've encountered in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow! It would've been cheaper for me to come visit you and have Leila spayed there if I'd had to pay the full price here. The surgery, anesthesia, and meds would've been over $700 and then extra for two teeth extracted, pain meds, and microchip. However, we're on a wellness plan and I think I only had to pay $300-something because most of it was covered in the plan and what wasn't covered was discounted. 

When I had my two cats neutered, I took them to the Humane Society and it was much much much cheaper. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I just had Izzy spayed with all the extras including rabies etc. and it was 320.95. that does include the microchip also.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't remember exactly but Bella's spay (the laser type) was less than $180 including bloodwork and a pre-op visit the day before the procedure.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ours runs about $350 for females and $300 for males, for blood work, surgery, opt op meds and he will do a couple teeth if they need it... that also includes follow ups and stitch removal.. Been a while sin ceI had any done... but that's how much it was for Jason's dogs which were large,a rottie and a shep /lab mix...
Smaller ones are a liitle less

Mine are all chipped but I had that done after spay at the Humane Society for their fund raiser..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow to think, when Al and I first got married it was about $35 (1983)and that included everything... we had an old country vet, so shots were $2 , I don't think he ever charged an office call... We rarely walked out with a bill for more than $50 and that was with 5 dogs...
Think the most were ever paid was $90 and that was seeing 5 dogs, spay for two, neuter one and follow up on two others...
I miss those days, and he was in day and night, he lived right above the clinic... covered emergencies and did house calls...


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie was spayed 2.5 weeks ago and it would have been around $400 for pre blood work, spay, microchip, anesthesia, post op monitoring and meds, no overnight stay. Thankfully I'm on the Banfeild wellness plan plus and pay $35 a month and get free vet visits ($40 each visit), free shots, 3 free fecal exams, a fee ear swab, free spay, and 10% off anything not included, I've already saved about $2000 on this plan. I payed $53 for microchip and post op meds


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks like a 5 year old thread got resurrected but it is interesting to compare from 5 years ago to now!

I pulled out Ivy's receipt from her spay earlier this month, 1-10-13, and here was the itemization:

Spay: $80
Gas anaesthesia: $35
Pain meds: $15

Total: $130


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah, that was me...I resurrected a 5 year old post. But I was trying to get info on what the fees are.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, I'm envious of some of these prices  I got an estimate for the spay, tooth removal, microchip, etc and its about $650-$700 dependent on the blood work!!!! I thought about calling around, but I love and trust my vet...I have a gut feeling that if I went somewhere else I wouldn't be 100% sure she was safe...surgery is surgry right! Always scary and has risks! But that doesn't mean I'm looking foward to dropping so much


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Whew, that sounds REALLY high to me but I know prices are lower for just about everything in my corner of the world (central midwest). But it might be worth calling around. You might find someone who will do it more reasonably who you also can trust.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Just a thought (and maybe it was posted about years ago - I haven't gone back to read LOL)....

Before Grace's liver issue... I was planning to get her spayed at the local ASPCA. It's really cheap (compared to a private vet).... and I felt extremely safe letting them do it because they do dozens of surgeries a day on animals of all sizes - even teeny tiny kittens and rabbits (yes they fix rabbits).

So for anyone who gets a really high estimate- consider that as an option. They are great for many things - spay, vaccines, and also training.

Grace's surgery since she required special anesthesia, monitoring, etc - it was around $1200 that isn't including the dew claw removal which was pennies after that basically.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I think I will call around this week and see what I can find....fingers crossed!!!! I would love to have less of a sticker shot so a few hours searching/calling will be well worth it 

Grace, the ASPCA is a great suggestion, I hadn't thought about that, which makes me feel silly as I just remembered my best friend took her yorkie there about 3 years back!


----------

